
Microsoft Anti Ransomware bypass (not a vulnerability for Microsoft) - chopin
http://www.securitybydefault.com/2018/01/microsoft-anti-ransomware-bypass-not.html
======
mtgx
> By default, Office executables are included in the whitelist so these
> programs could make changes in protected folders without restrictions.

So the ransomware-protected folders only give access to one of the most
exploited pieces of software in history? Then the feature is pretty much
useless.

